
Solari boards: The disappearing sound of airports - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-51470599
======
boznz
Links for Reverse engineering a solari display for anyone interested, the ones
we repurposed from auckland airport and put in our cafe at work have been
working for 10 years displaying number of tonnes received in to winery during
vintage. Love the noise but they sometimes go out of alignment by one
character which would be annoying if used for airport information. Purely from
a maintenance point of view I can see why they have gone.

[http://unknowndomain.co.uk/2012/07/13/split-flap-display-
pro...](http://unknowndomain.co.uk/2012/07/13/split-flap-display-
prototype-v3/)

[http://rodyne.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/solari.pdf](http://rodyne.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/solari.pdf)

